# Error msg when printing on remote HP printer connected to pc



## mala b (May 2, 2007)

hi,

I have an IMAC running OSX and a PC connected to an HP PSC 2410 via USB. These computers are networked wirelessly.

During printer set up, I can "see" the printer and assume taht I can connect to it, but printing fails with an error message saying "access denied" or something about SAMBA host....

I have turned off teh firewall on the PC. I also cannot "see" the Mac from teh PC. Can you help?


----------



## gsahli (May 2, 2007)

You need to install a third-party driver because HP doesn't provide drivers capable of network printing from OS X.
http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/MacOSX/hpijs

Then, for setup, look at this guide:
http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/3015.html


----------



## mala b (May 2, 2007)

thanks- but I went to the HP site that said these drivers were built in for Mac OSX for this HP model. Am I misunderstanding this?

Will give your suggestion a try,
thanks,
Mala


----------



## gsahli (May 3, 2007)

As I said, the HP-provided drivers (including ones they provided to Apple to include in OS X) can't print using the network protocols in OS X. The drivers were written to support direct USB only. That's why we have to use third-party drivers for network printing (Windows Printing or IP printing)


----------



## mala b (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.

It didn't work and I keep getting access denied errors. Note sure whta I am doing wrong.

I ahve also changed the name of the PC and printer per directions I found on another help website.

My printer is a HP photosmart 2410. Is it possoble that I am inserting the worng model # in teh dropdown menu. Which shoudl I select? This exact model is not listed.

Also, as an FYI, 2 months ago when I first tried ot connect, it worked without these steps and I was able to successfully print one document. Now-- nothing.

Any more advice?
thanks


----------



## gsahli (May 4, 2007)

I think the 2400 is a "series" so you should choose 2400 for the 2410.

For troubleshooting, on the Mac, can you please got to the Terminal Utility and type this command:
smbclient -NL IP_of_Windows_here (& Return)
(space before and after -NL)
This command asks what "shares" are available.


----------



## mala b (May 4, 2007)

ok- and the message I got said
Connection to IP_of_Windows_here failed

this may be the problem....
Advice?


----------



## gsahli (May 4, 2007)

This result is almost always because you have a firewall active on Windows and you haven't set up the exception to allow printer sharing. Find that in Control Panels > Firewall. (if you have any other firewall than Micro$oft's, you need to set that up, too.)


----------



## mala b (May 4, 2007)

oh- I had turned off the firewall before this process a few days ago. Will check and get back to you,
thanks,
Mala


----------



## mala b (May 4, 2007)

ok, My firewall is off (and was off before) and I still get that message. It is interesting, because I can select the remote printer as an option, and teh firwall is off- just can't print to it


----------



## gsahli (May 4, 2007)

Can you paste the output of that terminal command here for me? You can x out the computer name if you want.

Here's what it looks like when sharing on Windows is working:
greg% smbclient -NL 192.168.0.15
Domain=[ANCHOR] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment
        ---------       ----      -------
        My Documents    Disk      
        IPC$            IPC       Remote IPC
        D$              Disk      Default share
        print$          Disk      Printer Drivers
        SharedDocs      Disk      
        Epson900        Printer   Epson Stylus COLOR 900 ESC/P 2
        C               Disk      
        D               Disk      
        Socket_4ML      Printer   HP LaserJet 4L/4ML PostScript
        My Pictures     Disk      
        Hot_Printer     Disk      
        ADMIN$          Disk      Remote Admin
        H$              Disk      Default share
        C$              Disk      Default share
        Greg            Disk      
        H               Disk      
session request to 192.168.0.15 failed (Called name not present)
session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
Domain=[ANCHOR] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment
        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master
        ---------            -------

Wait a minute - you did substitute a real IP address in the Terminal command, right?


----------



## mala b (May 5, 2007)

ok,
Here is what I got: Please advise

session request to 192.168.1.100 failed (Called name not present)
session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
Domain=[ACER-66B71EA2A4] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment
        ---------       ----      -------
        IPC$            IPC       Remote IPC
        print$          Disk      Printer Drivers
        SharedDocs      Disk      
        hppsc240        Printer   hppsc2400series
        ADMIN$          Disk      Remote Admin
        C$              Disk      Default share
        Printer         Printer   hp psc 2400 series fax
session request to 192.168.1.100 failed (Called name not present)
session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
Domain=[ACER-66B71EA2A4] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment
        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master
        ---------            -------


----------



## gsahli (May 5, 2007)

OK, I now think it's possible that your PC's computer name is the cause (the dash - in the name). Can you simplify that? and restart and try again.


----------



## mala b (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.

I am sorry to say that taking out the dash and shortening the name to <12 characters has not solved the probelm.

I am near the point of giving up!


----------



## gsahli (May 6, 2007)

I don't blame you...
But, unfortunately (since my memory isn't great) there are lots of other things that could be wrong. Example - do you have an account on Windows that uses a password? Do you have the workgroups set to be the same?

Try this advanced method of Adding -
Click Add, then hold down the option key while clicking More Printers. Select Advanced from the bottom of the first menu, then Windows Printer via Samba.
(name it whatever) Fill in the URI like this:
smb://[IP_of_Windows]/printer_share_name
or
smb://userass@[IP_of_Windows]/printer_share_name

Even I'll probably quit after this one. It is still very likely that a setting on Windows is the problem.


----------



## mala b (May 10, 2007)

Thanks- I gave it a break for a few days and tried your advice. Somehow,  am unable to select ADD once I go through all the steps! As I said, a few weeks ago, it orked once, and I am not sure why it isn't working. But I greatly apprecaiate your help and patience!

Mala


----------



## gsahli (May 11, 2007)

Sorry, no new ideas.


----------

